# If youre from the US, what accent do you have



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2007)

This is interesting.What accent do you have?

YouThink.com - Quiz: What American accent do you have? (Best version so far)

I have a "midland" accent.


----------



## Glider (Jun 24, 2007)

American


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 24, 2007)

I have what it calls the right accent geographically "midland" but there is a difference in accents from 2 miles away


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

Mid Atlantic 

Also known as a "Philadelphia accent" but also heard in south Jersey, Baltimore, and thereabouts. 

.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2007)

Same here Adler, south jersey / Philly accent...scored as midland on that test. definately not Joisey!


----------



## mkloby (Jun 24, 2007)

Haha - solid northeast!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 24, 2007)

Central New Jersey accent, sounds American to me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 24, 2007)

North East - it picked me out perfectly...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2007)

You can take Flybot outta Jersey but you can't take Jersey outta Flyboy!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2007)

How dare u verbally assault a Staten Island fu*knut by horribly accusing him for being some Jersey puke....


----------



## Maestro (Jun 25, 2007)

Midland for me... At least when I concentrate. When I'm not concentrated, I just sound like an other French bastard.


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am sorry couldn't resist but I took your test. Answered the questions asked. It repiled get out of here you ****ing foriegner hahaha. No I am joking it said I came from the Mid East around Hartford etc


----------



## otftch (Jun 25, 2007)

Picked me right out.It said northeast and I was raised in Prvidence,Rhode Island.
Ed


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2007)

I couldn't help but doing this one too..... Northeastern for me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> How dare u verbally assault a Staten Island fu*knut by horribly accusing him for being some Jersey puke....


----------



## timshatz (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't have an accent. But I've bumped into people all over this country that do!


----------



## mkloby (Jun 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> How dare u verbally assault a Staten Island fu*knut by horribly accusing him for being some Jersey puke....



Hmmm... Jersey puke huh???  Many of the finest individuals that this country has known have come from Jersey... ahhh we all know that is just a damn lie


----------



## Erich (Jun 25, 2007)

none whatsoever, but when I talk to myself it is always with a heavy Pfalzland German one


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2007)

Jolly good show chaps! I say, where is the tea? Does anyone know the score in the last cricket game?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 25, 2007)

Midland for me, but I'm born, raised, and lived my entire life in Texas.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2007)

I say fu*k the fu*kin test... I am from fu*kin goddamn Long Island, and if any motherfu*kin motherfu*ker wants to say somethin about dat, I'll fu*kin carve ur fu*kin heart out with a fu*kin rusty fu*kin soup spoon and feed it to my fu*kin Red Devil...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I say fu*k the fu*kin test... I am from fu*kin goddamn Long Island, and if any motherfu*kin motherfu*ker wants to say somethin about dat, I'll fu*kin carve ur fu*kin heart out with a fu*kin rusty fu*kin soup spoon and feed it to my fu*kin Red Devil...



It sounds like youre from Hoboken


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> It sounds like youre from Hoboken


Or Staten Island


----------



## Njaco (Jun 25, 2007)

somewhere definately north of Trenton!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 25, 2007)

It got me dead on-"Northern". I'm originally from Buffalo, New York. That's a pretty interesting quiz.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 25, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I say fu*k the fu*kin test... I am from fu*kin goddamn Long Island, and if any motherfu*kin motherfu*ker wants to say somethin about dat, I'll fu*kin carve ur fu*kin heart out with a fu*kin rusty fu*kin soup spoon and feed it to my fu*kin Red Devil...



Hey Primus! I thought it was "Fookin' "?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2007)

No surprises for me, Midland. I lived for a while in Wisconsin, but hated the accent, so made it a point to not get one. Before that I lived in Ohio and Indiana. Now I'm just a nutty Californian...dude.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it my imagination or is everyone got a "Midland" accent? Is this quiz rigged?


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Its not rigged at all.

Why you think that?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2007)

Its kinda toungue-in-cheek, but it just seemed that everybody who took the quiz and posted scored as Midland. Just a question...


----------



## mkloby (Jun 26, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> It sounds like youre from Hoboken



Hoboken has turned into a little yuppie town. Nice little city, but not that type of atmosphere. Jersey City, and increasingly Bayonne, is harboring those lovely individuals that begin every sentence with a "f*ckin uhh..." I also fear that is where half of my family is from...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2007)

Midland... LOL


----------



## Erich (Jun 28, 2007)

screw yuppies, I'm a hippie always will be..............Les has some carribean Black Beard amongst his ancestry - good show

midland, what's a midland ? who cares


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2007)

> Les has some carribean Black Beard amongst his ancestry


And I even know the Pirate Alphabet, as notated by the great Micheal Nesmith....

Eyeee
Ohhhh!!!
Arrrrr!!!
Teaaa???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2007)

Apparently I have a Northern accent. That could either be the Chicago/Detroit/Cleveland/Buffalo accent (easily recognizable) or the Western New England accent that news networks go for.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 9, 2007)

Erich said:


> midland, what's a midland ? who cares


I'm really from Midland, but the midland of Europe.


----------



## bentwings (Jul 10, 2007)

Solid nauthrn from Minisoter. Ah say ah occasionally and y'all sometimes, Ah put 'owl' in the crankcase and 'are' in da 'tars'. Rasberry iced tea...sweet please.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

Thats Rasberry ass tea in the ass box ya icehole!


----------



## drgondog (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a distinctive Texas accent but this quiz Id'd me as Midland.. 

They need to have comparisons like "Awl" to "ALL" to "OIL" as same to correctly id mine..

ditto "Bidness' to "Business"


----------

